# Cranial Cruciate Ligament Rupture



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Is anyone familiar with this, either through personal experience or friends who have dogs? A friend was dogsitting Biggie (she has 2 other dogs) a few weeks ago and while he was with her, he started limping. She took him to the vet and after doing an x-ray, they diagnosed him w/ a completely torn cruciate ligament. Not that I don't completely trust the vet (well, to be honest, I don't), but I'm getting a second opinion w/ an orthopedic surgeon at the ASPCA on Friday morning.

But when I went to pick him last night for Friday's appt, my friend failed to mention that he has gone from limping on all three legs to now putting all his weight on his front two legs now for about a week - which is how he's walking around for the most part. 

I'm completely freaking out. At this point, I don't know what to do - I was tempted to take him to an ER last night but a gf of mine said at this point, it wouldn't do much good anyway if I'm having a specialist look at it on Friday. I have the x-ray already (though I'm tempted for another set to get done on Friday). 

I have a video I can upload for you guys to see, not sure of how to do it - please, any advice is welcome.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Wow all this happened while Biggie was staying at your friends house? Did something happen that she is not telling you about? Did he fall? Did the other dogs play to rough with him? I would have lots of questions ???


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

She said that he fell down the stairs and that he was playing w/ the other dogs - however, we've been to her house many times and he's done all of that before - he's played w/ the other dogs, run wild in the backyard, fallen down the stairs and he's been fine. My main concern would be if she had mistreated him, and I would never have left him with her in the first place if I thought she was capable of that. And to be honest, at this point, it doesn't really matter because he's injured - I just want to make him feel better and get him back to normal.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry. As a person who tore her anterior cruciate I can say it's very painful to try to walk on. It was probably the fall down the steps. They can run and play and fall all the time but it just takes one fall a certain way -- the wrong way or hyperextension -- and the ligament can be torn. I gather that he probably will need surgery if he's limping that badly -- and actually dragging his legs. No way you can get into the ortho before? I would want to get him some pain meds at the very least or did the vet give your friend some? 
To upload video, you can upload your video to Photobucket and then just paste the bottom code link into your post. It's pretty easy. Give Biggie a hug and kiss from Tyler and I.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That happened to my Boo. He took a flying leap from a high bed & landed with a scream of pain. He was immediately lame & used only 3 legs. It was a complete rupture of the CCL with meniscal damage. He had surgery a week later & did fine for about 8 mths. Then he began to favor the knee again & turned into limping which progessed to him mostly running around on 3 legs. The surgery had failed. He just had surgery again on May 12th by a different surgeon who had to completely redo his knee, including LP correction. It's been a long, expensive & painful process for Boo & for us. He'll never be like he was but we're hopeful he'll be able to use the leg without too much pain. You're doing the right thing by taking Biggie to an ortho specialist. So sorry for his injury.Boo is still recooperating in his crate & will be recooperating for mths to come.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Injury 1 pictures by miamimi11211 - Photobucket

here are 2 videos of him walking around last night


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I would try to get him seen right away. Friday is a long way away if he is in terrible pain. And depending on the injury delaying treatment can add to your complications.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

momtoboo - thanks for the feedback, then it sounds like i'm on the right track. did he do the walking on 2 legs though, like biggie?

cloudclan - i am, i'm trying to get in tomorrow (they're waiting on someone who hasn't confirmed their appt). the surgeon is only in twice a week from 9-12p.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor little baby! I would definitely try to get him in as soon as possible. I hope the person doesn't confirm their appointment so Biggie can get seen!
How big are the 2 dogs your friend has? Maybe they played rough and hurt him by mistake? A fall down the stairs is a pretty big deal too! Wow....


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

michik08 said:


> momtoboo - thanks for the feedback, then it sounds like i'm on the right track. did he do the walking on 2 legs though, like biggie?
> 
> cloudclan - i am, i'm trying to get in tomorrow (they're waiting on someone who hasn't confirmed their appt). the surgeon is only in twice a week from 9-12p.


No, Boo never did the walking on 2 legs, although he did have to have LP surgery on his other hind leg due to the excess stress put on it after injurying his right knee. Biggie may have injured more than one knee.It was suspected that Boo also had a mild tear in his other knee that healed on it's own. I agree, he needs to be seen by a specialist as soon as possible.Keep him crated or now. Good luck.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Didn't the vet advise you to keep him crated until he could have surgery? Cruciate tears are not only painful but can worsen if there is more movement that taxes the ligament. I'd call the orthopedist and see about pain meds or see an acupuncturist right away.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, poor baby.......Please let us know what the doctor says!!! I am so sorry he was injured!


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

I was able to get in tomorrow morning to see the surgeon so I'm happy about that. 

Bibu - the two dogs are bigger than Biggie, not by a lot, but Biggie is hyper-active. It may have been the stairs but my feeling is he was in the backyard running around (he runs like a rabbit in circles, super fast) and maybe twisted it in a small hole/crevice.

Cosy - Right now I have him in his playpen while I'm at work. The vet he was taken to initially is not my vet and, to be honest, I dont think is very good. The advice they gave my friend was to have the surgery done asap but that he was not in any pain (which makes no sense bc why is he limping then). He was seen by a regular vet who probably didn't know that much about it, to be honest. They didn't give any pain meds, only an anti-inflammatory. Which is the reason why I'm getting a second opinion at the ASPCA, but with an orthopedic specialist.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Cosy said:


> Didn't the vet advise you to keep him crated until he could have surgery? Cruciate tears are not only painful but can worsen if there is more movement that taxes the ligament. I'd call the orthopedist and see about pain meds or see an acupuncturist right away.


I would definitely keep him crated. I think when Bibu was in pain, keeping him crated was the main thing that helped, aside from all the medicines he took. To go out for potty or to the wee pad, I literally carried him, set him down and let him do his thing and carried him right back to his crate. Outside, I carried him from tree to tree!
The less he moves the better it will be for him as he won't have the chance to further hurt himself.
Please keep us updated! I hope he does ok!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh my. Bless his heart. Watching the videos made me gasp! Please keep us updated.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Update*

Biggie saw the specialist today and he's scheduled for surgery next Thursday. We're still not sure whether it's a complete tear or a partial tear (they're going to do an x-ray right before the surgery) but bottom line is he is in pain and there's a good probability that the other hind leg he was relying on also has some kind of damage to the knee and may also need surgery eventually. 

The good news though is with good physical therapy on my part, and a successful surgery, Biggie can be very close to "normal" again. Thanks everyone! 

:mellow:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Michi - poor little Biggie. I just saw the videos. He's so adorable and it's so sad to see that he obviously had to keep all his weight off his back legs. I'm so glad you got to a specialist. I'm sending prayers for a good surgery and a get recuperation. I know it will be hard to go through it all but there really is no choice. He is so cute!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I am glad you were able to see the specialist and that Biggie will be able to get surgery soon! Keep us updated after the surgery. Biggie will be in our thoughts during these tough times for him.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Michi, I am so happy you got in to the specialist & got a proper diagnosis. It is good when it is that clear & you know what to do!!! I know the recoup will be difficult but there is light at the end of the tunnel. And I think this is the best time of the year of all for this kind of surgery where they have to shave the back-side---at least he won't freeze! 
Saying prayers. Do, please, up-date us Thurs.:wub:


----------



## iAmTerri (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi...what type of surgery will biggie be undergoing? I've read that there are two methods recommended for a torn cruciate ligament. One is best for small dogs--Lateral Fabellar technique (Nylon Band Technique)-- and the TPLO (Tibial Plateau Leveling Osteotomy), is indicated for large dog breeds.


----------



## michik08 (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for the late answer - I had graduation and Biggie's surgery, etc.... so haven't had time to come on!

It turned out he didnt have a cruciate ligament tear after all - it was a patella disjointment. The surgeon told me that the tears aren't always visible/evident in x-rays and that once they were in surgery, they realized they didn't need to do anything with his ligaments (they were intact!) and just correct his knee problem. 

He had the surgery almost a month ago now - and he's healed very well. he looked terrible bc he couldn't get groomed before the surgery since he really couldn't stand on his legs, then after the surgery because of the stitches. I finally got to bathe him last night, after his stitches came out a week ago Saturday - but now his coat is so matted  . I have had to give him physical therapy 3x a day, 40 exercises at a time but the good news is he's standing more on his hind legs now than he was before, and the pain in his knee is slowly going away as he can withstand more flexibility in his knee. 

I hope he'll be able to be fully recovered soon so I can finally take him out for walks!!


----------



## iAmTerri (Apr 30, 2011)

It's good to know that the surgery went well and that there are no major problems that you have met. 

when my Sabrina underwent TTA surgery for a torn cruciate ligament and we had to undergo 2 months of intense rehab but it was all worth it because she regained full use of the limb. 

If you need help with your rehab exercises (particularly on how to do them right) there's this site that you can freely download a home rehab guide.

Goodluck:thumbsup:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Your vet should give you what you need. You should not have to go to that website and then get stuck on his mailing list.


----------

